# antique bows



## Archibald (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everone...
I'm newat this
I would to know about old.....
Fred Bear Bows


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

First off welcome to AT

You might try posting this in the General Archery section or even in the Bowhunting section. You will probably get more responses in those sections.:darkbeer:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my grandpa has a real old bear compound, it has wood limbs and alot of other weird stuff. its neat but i never saw it shoot yet.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Archibald. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!

If you're looking for info, the best place to start is by using the search option (located in the same tool bar as User CP) type in fred bear bow and you'll see the many threads and posts...

Happy Shooting!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Archibald (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi again
Would like to know anything
about a FRED BEAR SUPER KODIAK RECURVE BOW
With Sight in Riser
Glass Powerd
Between 25 and 30 years old.
Would appreciate any help

Archibald:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

